# LWJGL: Object Loader -> .obj, .c4d, ... laden



## Rubber (14. Okt 2013)

Hi,
ich wollte fragen, ob mir wer nen tipp geben kann, wie ich am Besten objekte in lwjgl importieren kann.
Gibts da fertige Bibliotheken?
Oder muss ich mir doch für jeden Typ nen eigenen Loader schreiben?

Gruß,
David


----------



## Vancold (15. Okt 2013)

Hallo!

Zu der Frage.

Schau dir dieses Video an erklärt alles was du brauchst um ein .obj File zu laden.
Und ja du musst das schreiben, aber im Video wird es dir beigebracht was du tun musst.

Link


LG

Rene


----------



## Rubber (15. Okt 2013)

Sieht erstmal gut aus.
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Rubber (16. Okt 2013)

Hm...
wenn man es macht wie in diesem Video, hat man das Problem, dass die Vertices aber von beiden Seiten gemalt werden müssen - oder?
Also ich hab zumindest momentan das Problem, dass ein Teil meines Objektes bei aktiviertem GL_CULL_FACE von außen Sichtbar ist und ein anderer Teil nur von innen.
Oder könnte das ein Fehler des Objektes sein?


----------

